
Breathing Dirty Air Affects Children's Health - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/environment/2019/04/air-pollution-data-health-effects-child-asthma-choked-book/587545/
======
jseliger
The more you learn, the more designing cities and everyday life around cars
seems crazy.

